
The Hiring Post (2015) - ColinWright
https://sockpuppet.org/blog/2015/03/06/the-hiring-post/
======
dvaun
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18161623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18161623)

~~~
ColinWright
From nearly two years ago. If anyone wants to add to the discussion they can't
do it there, but certainly if someone wants to see what was said last time and
possibly then add their own thoughts, they'd have to do it here.

